# An [OT] Forum? Anyone interested?



## Master Kaul (Apr 5, 2002)

Would anyone like to see an [OT] Forum where you can take a break from talking about D20 all the time or just carry on a conversation about a shared interest? 

If there is enough support for this I would like to see Administrators make a forum for this purpose. If there is a problem w/ finding someone that would Moderate it, I will gladly do it.

It's just that I think that there needs to be a place where ppl can talk(or poll) about what ever floats their boat(as long as it isn't offensive), and tell jokes and what-not.

Please let me know what you all think, or if I'm simply fighting a hopeless cause


----------



## Dr Midnight (Apr 5, 2002)

I, for one, am against the fragmentation of topics on the general RPG board. I like browsing one forum for topics I might find interesting or worth reading... Clicking to the movies forum, OT forum, Meta forum, d20 forum, etc. just would make things tedious for me. 

I understand the need for some different forums, but I think there are enough segregated offshoots of general RPG discussion.


----------



## EricNoah (Apr 5, 2002)

Read this for an explanation of why this won't be happening any time soon.  And go here to post OT to your heart's content with many folks who frequent EN World.  

Also keep in mind that we do tolerate a certain amount of OT posting here as long as it's tasteful and doesn't get into religion or politics.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 5, 2002)

I don't think there needs to be an OT Forum.  They allow some OT in General Discussion.  I just don't see a need for that much OT discussions.


----------



## Master Kaul (Apr 5, 2002)

I guess I was still mad about getting my Thread closed down an hour or so ago, I'm just confused as to why there can be off topic posts but not "polls", if anything it keeps stuff neater and is more interactive.
 I know probly gonna get cused by someone higher one the EN food-chain but I really want to know why.
 And the fact that some ppl run around pointing fingers and tattle-telling "Teacher, Teacher, he's breaking the rules"like their in First Grade.(prolly should'nt have said that, but it's what I'm thinkin')


----------



## Dr Midnight (Apr 5, 2002)

Master Kaul said:
			
		

> *...the fact that some ppl run around pointing fingers and tattle-telling "Teacher, Teacher, he's breaking the rules"like their in First Grade.(prolly should'nt have said that, but it's what I'm thinkin') *




Yyyyyyyyyeah, that would have been better left unsaid. We have a nice community here that has learned to live within the rules, and most of us (those that have been here long enough) act as watchdogs now and then.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 5, 2002)

Like Doc M, I wouldn't want to see forum fragmentation. I'm simply too lazy to click on many different forum listings continuously...I'd prefer things to stay like as they are, where lots of different ideas can stay in the same place and cross-pollinate with each other.

Of course, if you'd just like general discussion with EN World members, there's always Nutkinla--(Tyrion's voice is cut off as a squirrel leaps past him, taking a big chunk of his throat with it).


----------



## Crothian (Apr 5, 2002)

I think there are no OT polls because when they were allowed there were way too many of them.  So, they just said no to all OT polls in general.  

As for the tattle telling thing, ya, probably best if left unsaid.  But these Forums only work if everyone follows the same rules, so pointing out a transgressor is not out of line.


----------



## Psion (Apr 5, 2002)

No.


----------



## Ashtal (Apr 5, 2002)

Do I hear Meta calling?

*poof*


----------



## hong (Apr 6, 2002)

Ashtal said:
			
		

> *Do I hear Meta calling?
> 
> *poof* *




That's probably just George.


----------

